# Westminster 2014



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh- I love watching Westminster every year !! Can't wait for tomorrow night to see the V . And see who walks out with Best in Show! Watched some of the Agility too which hadn't really before Fun... I LOVE dogs! And, my I do appreciate seeing best of breeds. Love a good mutt ,but so cool to see what a breed really is. Just Good TV  

Pic of my little Blaze snoozing on my lap during Westminster. Dreaming of being a champion no doubt


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

I already have it scheduled to record on the DVR. 8)
It was pretty interesting coverage last night. How about that hairless beast from Mexico?! Can't say I've ever seen one of those before. Treeing Walker Coonhound was flat out gorgeous, in my opinion.

~B


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Live feed on Ring 5 right now...

http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Must admit that the Hungarian Pointer is boring to look at in the ring compared to the Hungarian Sheepdog. 8) But I'll be at home at 5pm PDT (8pm EDT) to watch the sporting dog group final on the USA network.

RBD


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I saw one of these Hungarian Sheepdogs in person last year during a day out in the field. We had stopped at a convenience store and the dog was in the car - I was pulled towards the dog by a force of nature. My Highlander full of bird dogs paled in comparison. However, when I heard how much grooming it takes to maintain these dogs, I happily went back to my short-haired dogs.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

@getsome, the xiolo or however it's spelled just became a recognized breed in the last 2-3 years. It's pretty cool looking, right. But I have no idea what their energy and temperament are like.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Underwhelmed by the Vizsla's male build that was picked to represent the breed.

Sorry, but I want to see some muscle between the front legs of a male Hungarian Pointer.

Maybe one day we will see Toy Vizslas, Miniature Vizslas and Standard Vizslas. I'll take a well built Standard Vizsla any day.

Irish Water Spaniel wins sporting group.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I find the show world has a drastically different view of what a Vizsla should look like than the field folks do.


True. It also brings back the previous discussion about Hungarian vs. North American etc. standards and views on how a Vizsla should look like.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - this 1 you can not win - I like GO then show - last year a good breed winner - just a ? of what U want ! I like broad chest - big ears - loose jowls - prey driven ! most of these do not show up in the show ring - some do - I loVe them !!!!! back 2 the field with PIKE - just what he was bred 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was dismayed at the Vizsla best of breed. Lovely dog but... But have to say felt the same re: the Weimerainer and the GSP. Surprised at breed pics. Although the winner Sky ( wire fox terrier) was a beauty


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - PIKE - out of Fieldways Jack Daniels & Little Red Riding High - 3 gens back - he does look like the Pic - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org -1 other POINT - I loVe a broad chest - scent collector & I can run all day !!!!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm no dog show export but I googled the westminster best of breed winner and is is just me or is it tiny?? I remember last year's Crufts Vizsla was really small and thinking H could eat it for breakfast 

@REM- love the picture of Pike, what a handsome boy  H doesn't have the broad chest, but he definitely has the floppy jowls- they flap when he runs and blow about in the wind- it's hilarious!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

*Westminster*

Hi everyone! It's that time of year again, and I'm wondering if any of you watched the dog show last night? Thoughts on the Vizsla? Love the red heads and was pulling for him, but I was struck a little by his size. Our Pumpkin is on the large side for a female, albiet still within allowable limits, and she looks like a king cab, muscled machine, compared to that fellow! I prefer V's to have good muscle tone and a blockier head as opposed to the "pin head" (a term sometimes used by trainers/breeders in our V club). None the less, he was a pretty boy, and we were rooting for him. My picks never win. They need to come let me judge. I'd eliminate the toy group all together ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Westminster*

Sorry. Didn't see another thread already started.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Westminster*

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,18322.msg121434/topicseen.html#new

Westminster 2014 thread covered some of our thoughts.

Mine thoughts are that one day the American Vizsla is heading towards the non-sporting group and if they keep getting smaller they will end up in the toy group.

Standard Vizsla (Sporting group), Miniature Vizsla (non-sporting) and Toy Vizsla (useless).

A big chest = big lungs = a dog that can run all day with horses for hunting. That is why a big chest is needed. Big head = greater area for scent collection. That is why a big head.

Form follows function. The only thing they seem to be breeding for is the "lap dog" function. :-\

Seems to be the major opinion of those I talk with in "the field".

The German Shorthair was a beautiful example of a young hunting dog. 

RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like Jack, and was hoping that he had some frozen around. I never did find out though. 

I'll take a different prospective. It seems that many folks on here seem to think bigger is better. I can tell you from experience, that it isn't necessarily the case. 

I can show you two different dogs, one of the significantly bigger (and still within standard has he has been shown and even won a point.  ) 
The other, is much smaller. 

This is Sis. You really can't tell her size from the picture, but trust me, she is smaller.



This is Grady





He is a very large dog. Built like a brick house. 
All muscle, very little fat. When he runs, though, he attacks the ground with his legs. When he runs by he sounds like a galloping horse. 
And I worry for his joints down the road. With the way his gait is, and the way he attacks the ground, his legs and joints take an tremendous amount of abuse. But that is the way he is. 

Sis is small.
Abby is smaller.


You can see how small Abby is compared to the bird. 

Abby is Sis' pup though. She has her mom's gait. Both are smaller, and have very light feet, and are extremely light on their toes. When they run, it's effortless. They seem to just barely touch the ground, if at all. I'll try to get them in action sometime and post it. 
All of the dogs can and will hunt all day. All will hunt the next and the next. 
But it's very clear that Grady takes the abuse and the girls, not so much. He is starting to hurt a little bit even and get grouchy. Grady is probably twice the size of Abby. 
As far as heads go, well, I love a blocky head. I don't like the snipy type head, if I had my druthers. But what I appreciate more is a dog that finds birds and uses the brains that God gave him/her.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hope this site post works. It's the Westminster V best in show video. Beautiful dogs in there. 
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/Breed Judging/2014/Sporting/pid:lVvj4MT6HNfi


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

BEST AD shown - PlanetDog - showed several breeds with a caption - The 'V' I HUNT BIRDS !!!!! LIKE WE DID NOT KNOW 'IT' LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

V-John,
Good points. Chloe is small but her chest is full and she has large lungs for running.

Bailey thunders through the hills and Chloe glides more easily, but Bailey's thunder strides have purpose with each drive and is fluid with no extra effort required to cover ground quickly. Actually more energy effective than my lighter girl from my observations.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/crufts-winning-vizsa-vs-westminster.html

Here is a post from three years ago when Yogi (Vizsla) won Best of Show at Crufts in England. 

Last night the judge never gave the Vizsla a second look when it was pulling his selection.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@ willowyandranch- what is a 'dishy face?' When I think of dishy faces I think of handsome men!


@chaos 911- great video. All lovely dogs. And so well mannered. I would like to see what would happen if you let their leads off and put them in a field together


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've merged the threads if that's okay


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Did anybody catch the Best of Breed Vizsla's male age at Westminster? Perhaps it was a very young male? I wonder at what age Vizslas start filling up in the chest?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My last thought on this thread is looking at the Standard Poodle and what it became. The dog was a hunting dog but the show ring turned it into ????? Gets me fired up each year after watching Westminster at how some breeds of dogs went from our hunting companions to these fruit-scented, hair-sprayed objects of "art". I hope the Vizsla doesn't turn into somebody's idea of "art."

If you get a chance watch "Happy People: A Year in the Tigara." A documentary where men are men and dogs are dogs. Follow up with "Where the Red Fern Grows." 

The Vizsla belongs along with those classic dog groups and not the "toy' group in my humble opinion.

Rant over for another year. 

RBD


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@OT- I agree that most of the V's I have met round my area look 'whippet-like' compared to my H. And, yes, the male V winner for westminster does look like the female V that lives in our street- neat and dainty. 

How tall/heavy is Yoffi? I am not sure how tall H is because I am not sure how to measure him! I know he was 70lbs at his heaviest but I'm sure he's less than that now after staying with the in-laws. Basically, he's a tall, gangly, uncoordinated dog who is a lovely pet and is just now showing a bit of enjoyment for agility (his long legs means he can step over the jumps as oppose to jumping.) 

As I said before I am no expert in hunting or showing and H is a pet (not that I would change him for the world!!) I have seen though that the way he runs is clumsy compared to the pocket rocket V that lives in our street-she runs rings round him!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed the AKC doesn't ruin the WHV now that they'll be official in July. Ah, who am I kidding?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Although I love the sinewy muscles and stout chest on a vizsla, I'm choosing not to join in, on putting down the show dogs. I'm sure they have spent just as much time working with, and caring for these dogs, just as we do with our own. Maybe some of us that hunt and/or trial should try the ring. You never know we might enjoy it, and some of our new found friends might one day join us in the field.

I might do a lot of things in this life time, but it won't be downing someone else's four legged best friend on the internet.
Deb.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Although I love the sinewy muscles and stout chest on a vizsla, I'm choosing not to join in, on putting down the show dogs. I'm sure they have spent just as much time working with, and caring for these dogs, just as we do with our own. Maybe some of us that hunt and/or trial should try the ring. You never know we might enjoy it, and some of our new found friends might one day join us in the field.
> 
> I might do a lot of things in this life time, but it won't be downing someone else's four legged best friend on the internet.
> Deb.



As someone who is dating a professional show handler I agree. 

As someone who owns two smaller vizslas, I'm not sure what the disdain is for size.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Quote from: TexasRed on Today at 04:31:48 AM
> Although I love the sinewy muscles and stout chest on a vizsla, I'm choosing not to join in, on putting down the show dogs. I'm sure they have spent just as much time working with, and caring for these dogs, just as we do with our own. Maybe some of us that hunt and/or trial should try the ring. You never know we might enjoy it, and some of our new found friends might one day join us in the field.
> 
> I might do a lot of things in this life time, but it won't be downing someone else's four legged best friend on the internet.
> ...


Not a disdain, just think the breed is heading towards two distinct dogs. The Hungarian Pointer and the Vizsla. That would be ok with me. Look at how many darn "cocker" types there are in the show ring. : How did that happen?

Long thread on this a few years ago.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4757.msg34874.html#msg34874


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi V people,
This discussion is interesting to me as I had long ago asked a question re: vizsla types - it was an informative discussion. Did anyone else think the 2nd place male dog (#8) was quite different than the BOB at Westminister? IMO, although he didn't have strong muscle definition, he did look bigger head/chest (boy who looks like a boy) than the winner - did other see that too? 
Cheers,
Rena


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I always wonder how the show handlers keep their dogs so calm around so many other dog and people.


Organicthoughts: It is not as easy as it looks like. I tried and it was exhausting experience; I felt needed a shower before I even started showing my boy  My hope it gets easier with the experience and once a Vizsla matures.


----------

